# 3 day diets



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone remember the 3 day diets that were a fad in the 70s?  I lost weight on them!!!  I can't find this diet in my files.  Anyone have anything similar?


----------



## honeybee (Dec 8, 2004)

I've never heard of a 3 day diet. I do remember, I think, something called the Stillman's diet. (Stillman was a doctor?)


----------

